# pithuahua



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

i started my own bloodline...my bloodline consists of APBT and Chihuahua....
they are UKC registered. just kidding but this is a pit/chihuahua mix thats weird....

Shot at 2007-07-27


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

What? You can't be serious.................looks like a reg chihuahua


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah it is....look closely. the muzzle and the almond shaped eyes.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

^lol. yeah you can barely tell till you look at the muzzle. O.O


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

umm Wow do you just breed for fun or sumthing if soo please stop oke:


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

chill out i stole that pic.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh ok im sorry i thought that was your dog lmfao


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My moms dog only like Poodles and Cocker Spaniels. I was trying to find pics of a Pitadoodle, but so far I haven't wich is a good thing.


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

i understand what said tho, i would never do that.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*COESR* said:


> i started my own bloodline...my bloodline consists of APBT and Chihuahua....
> they are UKC registered. just kidding but this is a pit/chihuahua mix thats weird....
> 
> Shot at 2007-07-27


wow chihuauas are unstable... give them the biting and tenacity of a pitbull... that can't be a good mix!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate those little yippy rat lookin ankle bitin dogs!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Not only would it be an ankle biter but it would be a VERY HARD ankle biter! lol


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

NEELA said:


> wow chihuauas are unstable... give them the biting and tenacity of a pitbull... that can't be a good mix!!!


Chihuahua's aren't unstable. They're going through the same thing as the APBT, irresponsible breeders with no regard to proper temperament.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Chihuahua's aren't unstable. They're going through the same thing as the APBT, irresponsible breeders with no regard to proper temperament.


i probably just sounded just like a pitbull hater right there i appologise... Ive never met one that has been stable in my life im sure it's not the whole breed.my aunt has owned 3 and my other aunt owns i know of 5 others and I wouldn't trust my kids around those particular ones that i know personally... as a child i was bit quite a bit by the aunt who has owned the three and the 2 weeks ago the aunt who now owns one it goes psycho on Indi and now he ascossiates me with indi and when he sees me all he wants is blood.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

NEELA said:


> i probably just sounded just like a pitbull hater right there i appologise... Ive never met one that has been stable in my life im sure it's not the whole breed.my aunt has owned 3 and my other aunt owns i know of 5 others and I wouldn't trust my kids around those particular ones that i know personally... as a child i was bit quite a bit by the aunt who has owned the three and the 2 weeks ago the aunt who now owns one it goes psycho on Indi and now he ascossiates me with indi and when he sees me all he wants is blood.


I'm not a fan of them myself, because I like my dogs to be dog-sized. But I've fostered quite a few of them and they can be great little dogs when they're raised like dogs and not an extension of one's outfit :thumbsup:.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

well since i have the scars that remind me that some of them are buttholes i dont hang around them too much:snap:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

you know what imma breed chihuahuas with apbts and make my own breed... i'll call them chits they'll be short like chihuahuas but hopefully keep the same looks as the apbt. chihuahuas are pretty game right?


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

"Chitbull" haha


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol his legs are so stubby XD


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

and yah almost like that but a tea cup you know the 5 pound ones and breed em so they look more porportionally correct like a teeny tini pit about the size of a size 8 mens shoe.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i probably just sounded just like a pitbull hater right there i appologise... Ive never met one that has been stable in my life im sure it's not the whole breed.my aunt has owned 3 and my other aunt owns i know of 5 others and I wouldn't trust my kids around those particular ones that i know personally... as a child i was bit quite a bit by the aunt who has owned the three and the 2 weeks ago the aunt who now owns one it goes psycho on Indi and now he ascossiates me with indi and when he sees me all he wants is blood.


i will bring katie over some time, chihuahua are great little dogs but ya i don't really agree with mixing and pures so...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

eh to each his own. i guess it would be a little  little dog attitude with a big dog bite. they'd strike fear in mailmen every were


----------



## ChitbuLL14 (Sep 29, 2011)

*I have a Chitbull*

And he's amazing. Short stubby legs, stocky and muscular, long apbt tail, red brindle, 27.4 lbs, apbt teeth AND bite, apbt personality. He's extremely smart. He loves everyone and everything he meets, but he especially LOVES kids and old people haha. I rescued him. He and his litter were gonna be put down and boy am I glad that wasn't the case. Some of his littermates looked like straight up chihuahuas, and 2 of them looked like mini red nosed apbt, but he was the only brindle one. He's red brindle with white paws, chest and snout with a little white blaze as well. He also has what looks like wiry hair on his face but it's actually really soft. I know he's half chi and half apbt because I've had him DNA tested. I understand people might not think it's a good combo, an I would never condone making it a hybrid breed, but mine turned out amazing. I'll post a pic as soon as I get on the computer so check back soon


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ChitbuLL14 said:


> And he's amazing. Short stubby legs, stocky and muscular, long apbt tail, red brindle, 27.4 lbs, apbt teeth AND bite, apbt personality. He's extremely smart. He loves everyone and everything he meets, but he especially LOVES kids and old people haha. I rescued him. He and his litter were gonna be put down and boy am I glad that wasn't the case. Some of his littermates looked like straight up chihuahuas, and 2 of them looked like mini red nosed apbt, but he was the only brindle one. He's red brindle with white paws, chest and snout with a little white blaze as well. He also has what looks like wiry hair on his face but it's actually really soft. I know he's half chi and half apbt because I've had him DNA tested. I understand people might not think it's a good combo, an I would never condone making it a hybrid breed, but mine turned out amazing. I'll post a pic as soon as I get on the computer so check back soon


you may want to start your own thread , try the intro section you will get alot more response there. Very lucky dog to be rescued thats a great thing you did for him and although people dont condone the breeding of mixed breeds , rescueing one is completely different and you wont have anyone say anything bad to you for doing that. However using the DNA test to tell you what you have is really unreliable and more often then not its false results.


----------



## ZoesMommy (Dec 22, 2011)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i probably just sounded just like a pitbull hater right there i appologise... Ive never met one that has been stable in my life im sure it's not the whole breed.my aunt has owned 3 and my other aunt owns i know of 5 others and I wouldn't trust my kids around those particular ones that i know personally... as a child i was bit quite a bit by the aunt who has owned the three and the 2 weeks ago the aunt who now owns one it goes psycho on Indi and now he ascossiates me with indi and when he sees me all he wants is blood.


Indigo-

Did your dog respond to the mean chihuahua at all? If so, how did you handle it? I'm having an issue with my 6 year old chihuahua and 4 month pitbull puppy growling at each other. No one believes me, but my chihuahua is very sweet. He is terrified of everything. He showed his teeth at my pitbull puppy a few times, no growl or bite, and today, the puppy growled once, and kinda snapped in the air about 3 feet from him (making the noise that dogs make when they are going to fight). I am not sure how to correct it, but maybe you have some ideas. I am a completly new pitbull owner (i've had her for 3 days)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

GSDBulldog said:


> Chihuahua's aren't unstable. They're going through the same thing as the APBT, irresponsible breeders with no regard to proper temperament.


i agree 100% , we cannot pass judgment on other breeds like it is done to us. if i may share....i have a 6 month old APBT (samson)....he has made such a positive impact on my self progress that i thought my friend kim from work needed the same...a dog to u know be a solid companion etc .... so she likes small dogs (def not my cup of tea but to each its own) ....she ended up rescuing this cute black 1 yr old chihuahua (jax) .... she brought him to work , ..(i have been bringing samson to the office since i brought him back from PA .... so office is cool like that , plus kim is part owner so shes earned that right for herself.

anyways shes brought him a few times and i must admit i was being a dummy and getting a rise out of the dog by grrrrrring and him.... i soon realized that it wasnt very nice of me to make fun of my friends dog....so i stopped and am trying to understand how to not get bitten (yeah he bit my ankle as i was walking away).... but now i can sit in the same room very still, gave him an underhand open palm for him to sniff ..le approached me a few times and licked my hand etc etc./.....if i move too suddenly he warns me by a lil growl.....so i am basically making him more comfortable with me...theres nothing wrong with the dog...hes tiny and i bet that is survival instinct to always be on the defensive against possible threats. (he does ok with girls...its guys he goes bananas over and starts going into a lil taz devil.

point is....the dog needs to be socialized with humans in many different environments...and if done so ...he will be a friendly dog.... no one is saying that it will have a pit bulls personality...but u understand.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> i agree 100% , we cannot pass judgment on other breeds like it is done to us. if i may share....i have a 6 month old APBT (samson)....he has made such a positive impact on my self progress that i thought my friend kim from work needed the same...a dog to u know be a solid companion etc .... so she likes small dogs (def not my cup of tea but to each its own) ....she ended up rescuing this cute black 1 yr old chihuahua (jax) .... she brought him to work , ..(i have been bringing samson to the office since i brought him back from PA .... so office is cool like that , plus kim is part owner so shes earned that right for herself.
> 
> anyways shes brought him a few times and i must admit i was being a dummy and getting a rise out of the dog by grrrrrring and him.... i soon realized that it wasnt very nice of me to make fun of my friends dog....so i stopped and am trying to understand how to not get bitten (yeah he bit my ankle as i was walking away).... but now i can sit in the same room very still, gave him an underhand open palm for him to sniff ..le approached me a few times and licked my hand etc etc./.....if i move too suddenly he warns me by a lil growl.....so i am basically making him more comfortable with me...theres nothing wrong with the dog...hes tiny and i bet that is survival instinct to always be on the defensive against possible threats. (he does ok with girls...its guys he goes bananas over and starts going into a lil taz devil.
> 
> point is....the dog needs to be socialized with humans in many different environments...and if done so ...he will be a friendly dog.... no one is saying that it will have a pit bulls personality...but u understand.


Not trying to be mean, but this thread was originally started back in 2007, and the majority of members to respond are either no longer here, or very rarely post anymore, so you may want to start a new thread with the post i quoted you on, and see if you get better views/responses that way. Just tryin to help you out buddy.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

haha, didnt even notice....someone bumped an old thread...fail lol

all good, we love our dogs..wut else is there to say?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

He has better confirmation than most pocket bullies lol


----------

